# Build your Ultimate Rig!



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Tell us what your ultimate rig would be. Im having trouble with mine when it comes to heads but its either the Randall RM 100, 6505+ or Triple Rectifier. For cabs I would take the Randall RS125XL upside down with a 15" speaker on top and two 12" speakers under it. Under that cab would be maybe that 4X10 Marshall cab that everyone drools over. That way I would get every range covered and it would be great. Of course that would only be for stuff without a PA. Id take the RS412XLT for my main cab for live use (if I ever get that good). I would have a massive graphic EQ in the rack for tweaking the sound just so, maybe the Mesa tube rackmount for some fun. Before the amp, Id have a Zoom G9.2TT for its fun features and effects. For guitar it would have to be an Ibanez RGA 321F with an Air Norton and Tone Zone for pickups. For a strap, I want one of those neat stretchy ones. That's about all I can think of for now.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Tell us what your ultimate rig would be. Im having trouble with mine when it comes to heads but its either the Randall RM 100, 6505+ or Triple Rectifier. For cabs I would take the Randall RS125XL upside down with a 15" speaker on top and two 12" speakers under it. Under that cab would be maybe that 4X10 Marshall cab that everyone drools over. That way I would get every range covered and it would be great. Of course that would only be for stuff without a PA. Id take the RS412XLT for my main cab for live use (if I ever get that good). I would have a massive graphic EQ in the rack for tweaking the sound just so, maybe the Mesa tube rackmount for some fun. Before the amp, Id have a Zoom G9.2TT for its fun features and effects. For guitar it would have to be an Ibanez RGA 321F with an Air Norton and Tone Zone for pickups. For a strap, I want one of those neat stretchy ones. That's about all I can think of for now.


Ultimate rig? Come on there is much more expensive stuff out there. Visit http://www.thegearpage.net/board/http://www.thegearpage.net it will get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Its mine and Id actually want the road king instead


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm playing my ultimate rig right now... http://media.putfile.com/Greatest-Gift

Still would love to have a Les Paul and another YJM strat though... 

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know enough about amps and cabs and high-end guitars to build my ultimate rig.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lets see.. 
Main Guitar - Black Epiphone Explorer with a Floyd Rose
Backup - Purple Jackson Kelly
Pedals - ZW Crybaby, Boss Heavy Metal pedal (HM-2)
Amp - I dont know much about amps, but I'd have to have to be a Line 6 Spider II


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

guitars:
godin SD
godin LG hmb
PRS swamp ash special
fender telecaster

pedals:
RMC wizard wah
digitech whammy
pro-co rat
MXR phase 90
boss DD-20

amps:
traynor YCV40 x2 (one backup, internal speakers not plugged in)
2x mesa 2x12 3/4 back 2x12 cabs (one backup)

this is what i see my final rig being, at least until i can find a 50 watt head that sounds like my traynor. for better or for worse, it is my sound.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ultimate Rig: (I'm talking the real stuff not reissues) :rockon2: 
1959 Les Paul
1959 ES-335
1965 Strat
1965 Twin Reverb for clean
Late 60's Plexi head and cab for gain
Klon Centaur


All said and done someones needs to lend me $450,000.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Gee... 

Guitars:
Godin LG
Gibson SG standard
Gibson LP standard
Fender Strat
Gibson ES-335
Taylor 610CE

Amps:
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (or Mark IV... I don't know... this is a little out of my current price range )
2 Mesa 4x12 closed-back cabs
Peavey Classic 30 or an alternative small tube amp (so I don't get skewered by my neighbours...)

Pedals:
Digital Delay 
Tuner

And maybe a simple bass rig... Fender P-bass w/ Ampeg amp.

That is actually the list of what I want... Just one of everything... lol.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Ultimate rig*

I would have to go with 2 vOX ac-30'S an ADA,'62 strat,And a pre cbs Tele Not too elabourate but nice tone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't do this without getting terribly unrealistic, and depressed.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

here's my ideal bass rig:
fender p-bass & jazz bass (inca silver w/ black pickguards and duncan basslines)

line 6 bass pod XT live

mesa boogie walkabout scout w/ yorkville 4x10 bass cab

it's basically ben kenney's bass rig with a yorkville bass cab, which i like more than ampegs.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Id like to pull what the guitarist of Tool does and play multiple amps at once.


----------



## Howe-n-Harrison (May 16, 2006)

:rockon: 
Gibson 1958 Les Paul
1963 Strat
1957 Gibson E335
1960 Rickenbacdker 360/12

59 Bassman
Vox AC-30
Fender BLues Junior
Mesa Boogie F-50


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*I'd build my own...*

A 4-1000 tube! In cathode bias Class A!

This tube was developed for radio transmitter service but would work fine for audio. It would put out maybe 900-1000 watts!

Plug an ES-135 into it and break a few apartment leases...

---Wild Bill


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Aren't those tubes like hundreds of dollars?


----------



## Metalmortal (May 16, 2006)

Personally I think my ultimate rig would have to be an MG series Marshall amp with a few Digitech's and an ESP Baritone with EMG 81's neck and bridge.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. a bunch of teles and strats designed specifically to meet my needs.

2. ts electronics g system.

3. bogner (or other boutique builder) stack designed specifically for me.

-dh


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm on my way, just missing a few things...A les Paul R8 or R9, a tele, a plexi and a fender amp for cleans. evilGuitar:


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Guitars - My EBMM EVH guitar, and a couple of custom made jobs with the exact same neck as it.

Pedals - Geesh. Uh, a wah (probably a Budda), a boost (something with a little hair to add), and a Phaser (I like it with my lead tone)

Amp - Probably some kind of hand-wired, EL-34/KT-77 50 watter with a PPIMV through a 2x12 (or 4x12 if someone else is hauling it to gigs) with Greenbacks (Although I'm loving my Ceriatone 18 Watt TMB through my Avatar 2x12 with V30/H30. It sounds nice).

I think I'd like that enough.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

My ultimate rig I will soon have after summer 

-Fender Fat Strat (with all upgraded pickups)
-Peavey 6505 Head and Cab
-Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Crybaby

Thats it, I just want to make a strat sounds really heavy!


----------

